

I hate/luv my job social network - rokhayakebe

Alright guys, I haven't research this one, but can someone put together a social network for people who hate their jobs and are trying to find ways to get out. Obviously the best way to do what they love would be to connect with people who already doing it. Hook it up and let me know. You got 2 weeks.
======
run4yourlives
Just a point: Social Networking is not a cure all for everything. I'd imagine,
the market for people who hate their current jobs and want to get out is both
small (most people don't have the guts) and temporary (once you do it, it's
done).

I don't imagine this would be a successful venture, but who knows?

~~~
rokhayakebe
budddy. 80% of all people dislike their jobs. Now Hating is totally more then
disliking, but disliking is the start.

~~~
run4yourlives
I didn't say they didn't dislike them; but they won't leave them either.

80% of people not willing to stop doing something they don't like to do isn't
a recipe for anything but a giant bitch fest.

Of course, that might in itself be profitable.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Sure enough. And because most wont change their job, there is your opportunity
to do something revolutionary.

~~~
dfens
So what's stopping you?

~~~
rokhayakebe
I am already working on my own project. Plus I only like to work on mobile
tech. But if no1 does within 2 weeks I am gonna use joomla and put this up
quick

------
jraines
Isn't this pretty much what YCombinator startup Overhear.us is doing?

~~~
yubrew
I think overhear.us is a place where you can bitch about your job, but doesn't
offer any way to do anything about it. Rokhayakebe is suggesting to fix this
problem via social networking.

I think the alternatives are the intact networks that people use to find new
jobs (alumni, friends, professionals, head hunters). How will it compete with
Facebook?

Right now on Facebook, I can search by employer of interest (e.g. Google,
McKinsey, etc) and it will pop up the closest contacts by some sort of FoaF
distance algorithm. I can friend them and message them to open up a dialogue.

~~~
rokhayakebe
That is a good start. Who ever wants to do it should add audio and video
support. just so I can say this SH?? out loud. That would make me feel good.

------
twism
Ning... maybe?

------
joshwa
Make a facebook group.

------
ivan
Hm ... great idea :)

